# OA Dribble Mixing



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't have the answers for you on that, but Randy Oliver gives some very detailed instructions on OAD methods at www.scientificbeekeeping.com


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

OA dissolves easily in water, there is no need to heat the water.


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

Randy Oliver suggests mixing the acid and water first and then add the sugar. This would require warm/hot water do dissolve the sugar.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm. I guess I never noticed that suggestion. I always mix water and sugar until dissolved, cool, and then add my acid. It always mixes easily. Been doing it this way for a long time now with no problems.


HTH


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

Here is how I do:

I have a little jar with the lid (something like after jelly or so) and for 2 hives I make 100ml of solution (I put the mark of 50ml and 100ml on the jar).

1. I put 50ml of lukewarm water in the jar.
2. add 3.5gr (aproximately 1/2 teaspoon) of oxalic acid.
3. put the lid on and mix it up (in a few sec it dissolved).
4. add 1/4 cup of sugar.
5. put the lid on and continue mixing till it's dissolved
6. top the solution till 100ml if necessary

Then I fill-up my 2 syringes with 50ml and go ahead to shoot.

Rusty Hills Farm, do you know the best temperature for hot water? If water is too hot, will oxalic acid work well ?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I usually just use hot-to-the-touch water to start with. It dissolves the sugar okay. Then I cool the sugar/water mix before I add the acid, which dissolves rapidly in tepid water--i.e. just barely warm to the touch. 

HTH


----------



## GregH (Aug 4, 2016)

If I read Randy's directions right on the mixing instructions he mixed 5 oz of water, 5 oz of sugar and 3 teaspoons of oxalic acid. Is that the proper mixing instructions for the solution.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I weigh my ingredients on a scale: 16 oz. water, 16 oz. sugar, 1.2 oz. OA. I do not trust the accuracy of measuring with cups and spoons. This formula will treat a dozen hives. I discard any leftovers.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

Agree with Rusty!!!

I made marks for 50ml and 100ml on my jar and I made them using a 50 ml syringe to make sure where the 50 and 100 ml marks are.
I measure 1/4 cup sugar with cup measurer and 3.5 gr oxalic acid using a jewelers scale, so I go between 3.47-3.53 gr for the solution.

Sugar is not that vital - the oxalic acid weight and final volume are important.

You can see the results of my solution here:

Hive #1 : http://pictures.manasyan.com/2016-11-14/IMG_1503.JPG
Hive #2 : http://pictures.manasyan.com/2016-11-14/IMG_1506.JPG


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

GregH said:


> If I read Randy's directions right on the mixing instructions he mixed 5 oz of water, 5 oz of sugar and 3 teaspoons of oxalic acid. Is that the proper mixing instructions for the solution.


this is what I used 5oz =approximate 1/2 cup and 1/8 cup of sugar and water plus 3tsp of oxalic acid about 11gr. randy states 3.7 gr. per teaspoon x 3=11gr. makes about 200 ml .I used 100 ml on my 2 hives first week of November, threw the rest away


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

Whatever you do, the result should be the most 3.5% oxalic acid in the liquid.
I approximate the liquid as 1:1 - i. e. 100ml liquid = 100gr, and put 3.5gr of oxalic acid - putting minor number with complicated math and chemistry and physics on the side, it becomes 3.5% mix.

Enjoy winter


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Artur_M said:


> Whatever you do, the result should be the most 3.5% oxalic acid in the liquid.
> I approximate the liquid as 1:1 - i. e. 100ml liquid = 100gr, and put 3.5gr of oxalic acid - putting minor number with complicated math and chemistry and physics on the side, it becomes 3.5% mix.
> 
> Enjoy winter


I mean no disrespect, but this sounds entirely wrong.
First of all we can assume that one ml of WATER is equal to 1 g.
Sugar syrup is much heavier than water.
Secondly, 100 grams of water + 3.5 grams of Oxalic combined results in a 3.38% concentration, not 3.5%.
Not wanting to nit-pick but we have to get this stuff right.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is Randy Oliver's suggestion if you want small quantities, and don't have a scale ...



> If you absolutely don’t want to use a postal scale, or a cheap digital scale (plenty on the web for under $10), then an approximate dilution would be 3 tsp oxalic crystals to 5 fl. oz each of water and granulated sugar. This will give you a bit over a cup of treated syrup, or enough to treat about 4 colonies (or 3 really strong ones). Don’t try to mix any less, just discard the excess!
> 
> http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-acid-treatment-table/


Note that a cup of water is 8 ounces, so the suggested 5 oz of water is _more_ than 1/2 a cup. 
5 oz of water = 1/2 cup + 2 TABLEspoons ...
. . and 3 tsp is 3 TEAspoons 

Sugar is not exactly the same weight as water, but for this purpose Randy treats measuring sugar the same as water, so the complete mixture is .. .
5 oz of water = 1/2 cup + 2 TABLEspoons water +
5 oz of sugar = 1/2 cup + 2 TABLEspoons sugar +
3 TEAspoons of dry oxalic acid

.


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Originally Posted by Artur_M *...putting minor number with complicated math and chemistry and physics on the side...*
> 
> I mean no disrespect, but ...
> Not wanting to nit-pick but we have to get this stuff right.


I accept your math and criticism, but again - it should NOT be above 3.5% of oxalic acid in the mix. It should be between 3.2-3.5%


----------

